# Hello from Zoe



## misszoe (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello,I am Zoe and going through a tough time in my marriage.Good thing it is starting to get better with counseling.I am a tgirl,finally came out in November of 2020 that I love dressing as a woman and started dressing as a woman fulltime in January.This was tough on my wife and has been one step at a time for her to adjust to the changes.Then she did admit to me that she cheated on me with an ex of hers which happened once in January.We seperated for a month and want to stay together.She is learning nothing hasn't changed and seeing I am much happier.My wife and I have not give up hope and admit I wasn't open to her completely before I came out com.Both know we know divorce is not cheap,we have two sons together(14 and 16) whom have adjusted well to my new life as Zoe


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Well ... you made false representation to your wife. She didn’t end up with what she signed up for. Long term this likely won’t have a happy ending.

With that said your wife should not have cheated on you.


----------



## misszoe (Jul 12, 2021)

She knew I was holding something inside and slowly supporting me.The therapist we are seeing deals with the transgender issues too,has received advice to accept the changes with me as Zoe now


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

If my wife tells me that she's a man, I'm sorry to say, but she can be a man somewhere else. I married a woman.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry, I see this as madness.

While I am sympathetic, honestly, I am also burned out from all this _pushing and pulling, this tearing _at our_ Societal Fabric._


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

"yawn"


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

The lumpy bikini bottom is a really hard look to pull off successfully.


----------



## This_Is_Me (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello, Zoe. It sounds like the change has been positive for you, and I am glad you are much happier.

Also, it sounds like the family has a lot to process right now. I hope you are all receiving individual therapy in addition to family counseling to help navigate this transition. I would gently caution that your wife and/or children may not agree that nothing has changed. It is important for them to have support for all the feelings they may encounter as part of this transition. That support could be a benefit of individual therapy.

I wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## misszoe (Jul 12, 2021)

This_Is_Me said:


> Hello, Zoe. It sounds like the change has been positive for you, and I am glad you are much happier.
> 
> Also, it sounds like the family has a lot to process right now. I hope you are all receiving individual therapy in addition to family counseling to help navigate this transition. I would gently caution that your wife and/or children may not agree that nothing has changed. It is important for them to have support for all the feelings they may encounter as part of this transition. That support could be a benefit of individual therapy.
> 
> I wish you and your family all the best.


My sons agree nothing has not changed.Glad to have my family for support,knew growing up I was in the closet and now out.Work,it has been great whom have worked with me on everything.I understand it will take my wife time to adjust to this.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

misszoe said:


> My sons agree nothing has not changed.Glad to have my family for support,knew growing up I was in the closet and now out.Work,it has been great whom have worked with me on everything.I understand it will take my wife time to adjust to this.


You would understand why she may want to divorce though right?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Torninhalf said:


> You would understand why she may want to divorce though right?


If this happened to a man I was with I would wish him well but as I am not going to be married to a woman I would end the marriage.


----------

